# Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?



## -Exe- (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

mein Vater und ich würden im Juli gerne eine Tour ans Gelbe Riff machen. Wir würden gerne eine Mehrtagestour machen (3 oder 4 Tage). Da wir allerdings einen weiten Anfahrtsweg haben (kommen aus Bayern), wollt ich fragen, ob eine Mehrtagestour sinnvoll ist, oder ob die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie wetterbedingt abgesagt wird (und wir dann ohne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit o.ä. dastehen) recht groß ist. Würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen, dass wir uns eine Woche ein Ferienhaus o.ä. mieten und dann je nach Möglichkeit mehrere Tagestouren machen? 
Außerdem wollt ich fragen, welche Kutter ihr mir empfehlen könnt, bzw. mit welchen ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht habt (vielleicht dieses Jahr schon?). Und was wird im Juli ungefähr gefangen am Gelben Riff?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Mir freundlichen Grüßen,
-Exe-


----------



## Harrie (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

Hallo
Ich würde euch Tagesfahrten empfehlen von Hanstholm aus! Übernachtung Hanstholm-Camping die sind für Angler sehr gut ausgerüstet (filitiertische und Gefriertruhen)und du hast nur 5min bis zum Hafen!
Kutter sind auch Top (Bonito,Yellow Reef,Moelboen und Tindur) von Orla!
Wier fahren von dort seit Jahren und sind seeeeehr zufrieden!

Wenn ihr Mehrtagesfahrten machen wollt dann ab nach Hirtshals oder ans Weiße Riff!

Hoffe konnte helfen

Harrie


----------



## norsksteinbit (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

Hallo Exe! Ein Kutter fehlt, mein Favorit in der Flotte - die Bounty. Da hat man im Gegensatz zu den Schnellbooten mehr Platz drauf und kann sein Zeug besser wegpacken und sich auch mal setzen. Die anderen sind reine Angelmaschinen für ruhiges Wetter. Ich setze beim Angeln konsequent auf schwere Pilker von 300-500gr, damit man beim Stop senkrecht runterkommmt. Meist rummst es sofort. Die letzte Tour (27.04.)war mit kurzer Anfahrt von 1 Std. und vieeeel Fisch. 35 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 80 cm. Kamen auch paar größere an Deck, aber eben nicht bei mir. Wenn es nur nicht so schaukelig auf der Rückfahrt gewesen wäre. Ein Tip, sei kein Held, hol Dir Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit(Reisegold). Denn wer die Fische mit dem Frühstück anfüttert, der fängt nicht. Apropos futtern. Gut futtern und auch übernachten geht auch im Semannsheim. Auf der Seite von gulerev.dk sind noch weitere Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten drauf. Wünsche viel Petri Heil ! Klaus


----------



## gerihecht (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

Moin aus Hamburg #6
Ich würde dir die MS Bodil empfehlen.
 Der Kutter fährt von Thyboron ist zur zeit einer der besten Kutter es werden Fahrten von 48 Stunden mit Übernachtung auf See angeboten.
Erster Tag ist Wrackangeln angesagt in Tiefen bis 180m und wirklich guten Fischen; Leng, Steinbeisser  und Dorsch 
Zweiter Tag ist Pilken angesagt so bei 40-50 m mit sehr schönen Dorschen und Köhler. der Preis liegt bei 10 Personen bei 300€ für die beiden Tage ist aber jeden €euro wert.
Für die Seekrankheit kann ich dir Scopoderm Pflaster empfehlen ist zwar auf Rezept aber macht nicht müde und benommen wie Tabletten oder Zäpfchen. Das Pflaster wird hinter das Ohr geklebt. 
                            Wünsch euch ein dickes Petri  Gerd


----------



## -Exe- (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Ich denke fast, dass wir dann wohl eine Woche oder so in Dänemark verbringen und mehrere Tagesfahrten machen werden!


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

Hallo, Gerihecht hat mit der Bodil völlig recht. Leider fährt ja die Thailand seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr. Falls ihr daher umbedingt von Hanstholm aus fahren wollt, fahrt mit der Yellow Reef, da sie die schnellste aus der Orla-Flotte ist. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Romstyle (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

Hallo,

also die MS Bodil (Mehrtagesfahrt) kann ich dir auch echt empfehlen. Die Fänge sind auch echt immer spitze.

Eine andere Alternative ist die MS Lene From von Hvide Sande.
Dieses Kutter bietet den selben Ablauf von Mehrtagesfahrten an wie die MS Bodil

von Thyboron kannst du allerdings auch mit der Orca H zum weißen Riff raus fahren. Da kannst du sowohl Mehrtages als auch Tagesfahrten machen.

Zum gelben Riff fährst am besten von Hanstholm oder Hirtshals.
In Hirtshals kann ich dir die MS Mille bzw. MS Fyrholm empfehlen.


----------



## Yupii (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

bei Tagestouren von Hanstholm  kann ich auch die Bounty empfehlen. Sonst die Mölboen. Die anderen beiden ( Yellow Reef und Bonito )sind zwar schneller. aber zumindest auf der Bonito angeln alle von einer Seite.


----------



## BiJo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

Hallo, 
wir waren vom 29.5-12.6 2010 in Hirtshals und hatten uns dort ein Haus gemietet und sind mit der Mille und Fyrholm auf Tagesfahrten gegangen.
war echt klasse. 5 mal sind wir rausgefahren und haben mit 2 Personen 140 l. Filet mit nach Hause gebracht. Es wird deutsch gesprochen und die Fische werden von der Crew ausgenommen, wenn gewünscht auch Kopf ab.
Letztes Jahr waren wir 3Tage mit der Orca unterwegs und sindwegen Motorschaden nur einen Tag draußen. Viel Fisch gab es nicht. Eine Woche später sind wir noch einmal hoch gefahren ,auch wieder mit der Orca , aber das war auch nicht so erfolgreich.
Wir werden nächstes Jahr wieder eine Hütte buchen und Tagesfahrten machen. Gruß BiJo


----------



## -Kevin- (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

Hey Leute, ich würde auch gerne ans gelbe Riff fahren und bin nur noch nicht richtig fündig geworden. Ich suche nen Kutter für eine Mehrtagesfahrt mit Übernachtung und allem drum und dran.
Hat da jemand ne passende Internetseite?


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

guckst Du Post Nr. 4 und gibst dann ms- davor und .dk dahinter - schon passt es...


----------



## DerCapitän (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*

www.angelreise.de

Ich fahre seit vier Jahren mit der Orca 3.
Super Kutter ,Super Besatzung...bin voll auf zufrieden damit.

Gruß

DerCapitän


----------



## Frieder (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Welches Boot?*



Romstyle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also die MS Bodil (Mehrtagesfahrt) kann ich dir auch echt empfehlen. Die Fänge sind auch echt immer spitze.
> 
> ...




Ich kann dem nur zustimmen.
Allerdings fährt die MS Lene From nicht mehr, zumindest nicht unter Ulrik.
Er fährt jetzt neuerdings mit der MS Fio von HvideSande.

http://www.codhunter.dk/

Und hier noch 2 Alternativen:

http://www.northsea-fishing.eu/

http://orca-hochseeangeln.com/


----------

